# Синдром верхней апертуры



## arni (26 Апр 2020)

всем привет!
читал много тем про остеохондроз шейного отдела , грыжи позвоночника , и протрузии позвоночника
но не нашел тему про синдром грудного выхода
и решил написать тему про это.
просто хотел узнать кто сталкивался с подобным недугом.
у меня просто в шее дополнительное ребро с двух сторон.(хотя некоторые врачи говорят что это отросток) сначала думал что одно.он ярко выраженный
прям (на ощупь прям чувствуешь,слегка шея толще с правой стороны),но снимки показали что с двух сторон.
симптомы все те же онемение рук, на холод от шеи до кистей отказывают руки ,поднимать тяжело,мурашки,потеря координаций,сухость кожи сильная,и всегда холодно,в голове постоянно мутно,и сильный недостаток веса.это все то что сильнее раздражает.думаю это все из за пережатия сосудисто-нервного пучка.
хотя вряд ли все это из за этого одного.кроме шейного ребра у меня протрузии есть в шейном отделе и анамалия киммерли. после последних снимком еще синдром кингкинга.так что из за чего это не совсем понятно.хотел делать операцию по удаление шейного ребра,но врач сказал что маловероятно что это мне поможет.после отказался.просто хотел узнать делал ли кто - нибудь подобную операцию .,и помогло ли это ему.


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2020)

@arni, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

